# Headset Magnifier



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

I would like to do some grafting. My eyesight could use some help.
Anyone know where to get a good value on a headset magnifier. I have seen them on Amazon for 10.95. I would like to get some opinions. I would rather spend $30+ for something that is going to last & work well. Thanks for the replies. Lb


----------



## ekervina (May 18, 2009)

I've tried several headset magnifiers over the years. Between problems with them refusing to stay in position, having distorted optics, uncomfortable bands, and so on, I finally spent the money on an OptiVisor. I've been using it for about 8 years now, and expect to use it for many more years. There are a good assortment of lenses and accessories available for it as well.


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

I bought a headset magnifier last year from Brushy Mountain, I persoanally think the one I have is a waist of time. I suggest buying a pair of magnifing eyeglasses at the "Dollar Store", I think you will be happier!


----------



## ekervina (May 18, 2009)

Woah! I didn't say headset magnifiers were a waste, I said the only one that I like is the OptiVisor.


----------



## Sunshine (May 15, 2003)

I haven't tried any grafting yet, but do spend several hours a week on jewelry, sewing, and knitting. My over 50 eyes need a little help. I agree about the OptiVisor - the inexpensive headset magnifiers have pressed plastic lenses with slight distortions which gave me a headache, the real brand name OptiVisor has an optically correct ground glass lens. You can get different lens strengths as well, or replacement lenses if you happen to break one. It made a huge difference in my comfort and ability to do fine close-up work.


----------



## Pete0 (Mar 30, 2002)

This is my second year grafting and I use this headset magnifier from Harbor Freight Tools (http://www.harborfreight.com/magnifier-head-strap-with-lights-38896.html). It is far from perfect but for the 10-15 minutes it takes to graft 24-30 larva it works fine for me. The led lights really help and NO heat which is a plus. Heck, I'm using a Chinese grafting tool I might as well go all the way and use a Chinese headset....

Good luck,

Pete0
Bena, VA


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

♫ I'm onna loooooow budget ♫ harbor freight (Henrietta)has them fo $10.

Optivisor American made? prbably suffer w/ cheap visor till budget expands.


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

Just purchased one from beeworks .com can't complain just used it to look at cions weater bad today.


----------



## ekervina (May 18, 2009)

lakebilly said:


> ♫ I'm onna loooooow budget ♫ harbor freight (Henrietta)has them fo $10.
> 
> Optivisor American made? prbably suffer w/ cheap visor till budget expands.


An OptiVisor, with shipping will cost you $30 or less if you look around a bit. I bought a $10 visor, hated it, replaced it with a $20 visor, hated it, and finally bought my OptiVisor for $25 on sale at the local hobby shop.

How much did I save, really? 

The way I figure it, it would have been much cheaper to just buy an Optivisor for $30 or $40 and be done with it. 

Yes, OptiVisors are American made. So was the $20 piece of junk.


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

The way I figure it, it would have been much cheaper to just buy an Optivisor for $30 or $40 and be done with it. 

Yes, OptiVisors are American made. 

Being American made stills means something, Just have to shop around till I find one. 

Ain't no grafting goin on around here with all the rain we're gett'n...maybe I should start looking for ark lumber.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

What is the best Optivisor magnification option for grafting? I'm seeing from 1 3/3 to 3 1/2. I've been using a lighted desk magnifier which gets the job done, but not very efficiently. Those just hatched larva look so big under the lens and then when I'm trying to put them in the cups I can't hardly even tell they're there. Gonna have to find an alternative to the Chinese larva mangler too I think.


----------



## ekervina (May 18, 2009)

David LaFerney said:


> What is the best Optivisor magnification option for grafting?


Can't help you there. I use mine for model building.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

If anyone is looking for a highend option, look into loupes. They are usually used by jewelers or in the medical field. Nice ones can have head lamps attached. However you are looking in the hundredes or thousands of dollars.


----------

